# New non con process



## Luck (May 30, 2022)

Anyone have any insight into what 580 was doing with loading the non con into the grey tubs?
I am most curious if the tubs just replace pallets on the floor or if this is going to be a picking process where TMs load the tubs in the WH aisles and then drop them off at doors. 
Also, where the hell are we going to store all of these tubs? Space is already cramped enough as is.


----------



## InboundDCguy (May 30, 2022)

You mean 557? Or is 580 doing something different from RSS?


----------



## Luck (May 31, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> You mean 557? Or is 580 doing something different from RSS?


I also thought it was only 557 but the GSCL update stated 580 has been using the grey tubs to specifically load noncon for 3 years now. 

A picture in the article showed they had a grey tub loaded next to a pallet that held typical T rack items like a mirror. 

Said they have placed an order for 30k of the grey plastic tubs to be rolled out to all RDCs by this fall with learnings from the test run at 580 incorporated into the new process. 

Personally I am hoping this means they will be switching to a pick by store method finally. We already trialed that years ago and it was at least 20% more efficient than the current sorting method, and that was with having the wrap the pallet. 

I can see guys running around on PEs with ~4 tubs, one for each store, filling them and then just running back to the wing to drop them off at a store or having a desginated GPMer to bring them from the NC warehousing aisles to the wing. 

And then just maintaining the current system for teamlift items (should be easy, mostly just 249, 074, 066, 008, and a few odds and end like sleds and kiddie pools). 

Should be a lot less issues with damaged noncon and also less TIFs back from the stores both complaining we didnt load the dog food into a wall and so it all fell over, as well as getting complaints that we DID build a dog food pallet into a wall to prevent it from falling apart mid transit, and that it slowed down their unload 😅


----------



## jenna (Jun 12, 2022)

Luck said:


> Said they have placed an order for 30k of the grey plastic tubs to be rolled out to all RDCs by this fall with learnings from the test run at 580 incorporated into the new process.


Does this mean Target plans to switch all the RDCs to using the Large Grey Tubs to sort and load the product?


----------



## Luck (Jun 12, 2022)

jenna said:


> Does this mean Target plans to switch all the RDCs to using the Large Grey Tubs to sort and load the product?


For nonconveyable product, yes. That is what the email stated. Every RDC come this fall. 

As for ordinary conveyable product, that is still far off. There are a few stores that are testing the process but from what I hear DC side the process is slow. Like ~10cph slow. So it will need to speed up before it is rolled out. 

I am sure a part of this partial roll out is going to be testing the longevity and durability of these grey tubs when not being babied in a pilot program.


----------



## Hal (Jun 12, 2022)

Yeah. Its coming to my building this summer/fall. I was concerned at first but I walked the wing and met with OB OMs this week and last week and our building's OB team ain't what it use to be. They can't build a pallet to save their lives. Need all the help they can get


----------



## jenna (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Luck (Jun 12, 2022)

Hal said:


> Yeah. Its coming to my building this summer/fall. I was concerned at first but I walked the wing and met with OB OMs this week and last week and our building's OB team ain't what it use to be. They can't build a pallet to save their lives. Need all the help they can get


I agree. Especially with the petfood pallets this can only be a good thing. Did you have any further insight into what the plan is? Do we just replace the A+B pallet and continue as normal? Or are they building this in the warehousing aisles and then dropping them off at the door with the PIPO?


----------



## Luck (Jun 12, 2022)

jenna said:


> View attachment 13850


Aha! So you already knew lol. How do you like it?


----------



## jenna (Jun 12, 2022)

Found the photo on Reddit


----------



## jenna (Jun 12, 2022)

My store is terrible at communicating information. I try to stay up to date despite not learning much at the store level.


----------



## Luck (Jun 13, 2022)

jenna said:


> Found the photo on Reddit


You got my hopes up lol. Would have been nice to actually be able to talk to somebody at one of these stores.
Anyway I feel you. Its suprising for such a seemingly large change in our distribution process how little info there is when we are less than 3 months away from implementing it.


----------



## WHS (Jun 13, 2022)

Luck said:


> You got my hopes up lol. Would have been nice to actually be able to talk to somebody at one of these stores.
> Anyway I feel you. Its suprising for such a seemingly large change in our distribution process how little info there is when we are less than 3 months away from implementing it.


Is it even Target if it isn’t sprung upon us with zero notice


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 10, 2022)

Problem Solvers!


----------



## Grunt (Aug 10, 2022)

Hal said:


> Yeah. Its coming to my building this summer/fall. I was concerned at first but I walked the wing and met with OB OMs this week and last week and our building's OB team ain't what it use to be. They can't build a pallet to save their lives. Need all the help they can get


We must have the same OB crew.


----------



## Luck (Sep 7, 2022)

Anyone heard any new communcation about this? @Hal? I havent seen any update and supposedly this was supposed to be going live sometime soon here across all DCs.


----------



## Hal (Sep 7, 2022)

Luck said:


> Anyone heard any new communcation about this? @Hal? I havent seen any update and supposedly this was supposed to be going live sometime soon here across all DCs.


There was massive flooding at the facility that makes the pods. It was suppose to rollout to 5 buildings outside the pilot this month and then the network in January.

But the facility flooded so I'm thinking we'll get nothing until early 2023


----------



## Luck (Sep 7, 2022)

Hal said:


> There was massive flooding at the facility that makes the pods. It was suppose to rollout to 5 buildings outside the pilot this month and then the network in January.
> 
> But the facility flooded so I'm thinking we'll get nothing until early 2023


Oh wow. Okay.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Sep 10, 2022)

Luck said:


> Anyone heard any new communcation about this? @Hal? I havent seen any update and supposedly this was supposed to be going live sometime soon here across all DCs.


It’s an ever evolving situation. Changes in process that were supposed to happen and be rolled out to all stores is currently on hold due to pod shortage (and rumblings are the will nix it all together). Sorting a certain department for all stores got nixed as well. I’m thinking target saw how infeasible it was to accomplish.


----------



## jenna (Sep 10, 2022)

Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## LogisticsFox (Sep 12, 2022)

Hey Folks!
I'm lucky(sic) enough to be in one 5 stores. AFAIK we haven't been told of any delays yet. I'm hoping the container shortage doesn't affect us as I really want to see this new process through 4Q.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 13, 2022)

Does anyone know what one of these containers looks like when it's "full"? Are they stackable? Can you load them manually as we do now? Can you stack pipo on top of them? I'm sure I'll find out these answers soon enough but am eager to see them in action.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Sep 13, 2022)

Grunt579 said:


> Does anyone know what one of these containers looks like when it's "full"? Are they stackable? Can you load them manually as we do now? Can you stack pipo on top of them? I'm sure I'll find out these answers soon enough but am eager to see them in action.


It’s going to be a while to see them in action. They can be loaded with a hand jack or fork lift. Pods can be stacked on each other.


----------



## Luck (Sep 14, 2022)

Grunt579 said:


> Does anyone know what one of these containers looks like when it's "full"? Are they stackable? Can you load them manually as we do now? Can you stack pipo on top of them? I'm sure I'll find out these answers soon enough but am eager to see them in action.


I actually was in a store using them on vacation this past week! Also there are a few pictures floating around. You arent stacking pipo on them. The pods are stackable with themselves. When they are full they just look like they would when they are empty I guess. 
I should have taken a picture.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Sep 15, 2022)

Luck said:


> I actually was in a store using them on vacation this past week! Also there are a few pictures floating around. You arent stacking pipo on them. The pods are stackable with themselves. When they are full they just look like they would when they are empty I guess.
> I should have taken a picture.


They actually fold down when empty.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 16, 2022)

Luck said:


> I actually was in a store using them on vacation this past week! Also there are a few pictures floating around. You arent stacking pipo on them. The pods are stackable with themselves. When they are full they just look like they would when they are empty I guess.
> I should have taken a picture.


I should have been more specific, I was referring to the condition of the fright inside the box, when asking what they look like full. In my mind I see a mess of damaged freight that sorters neglect to clean up and gets sent off to the store.


----------



## MrT (Sep 16, 2022)

Grunt579 said:


> I should have been more specific, I was referring to the condition of the fright inside the box, when asking what they look like full. In my mind I see a mess of damaged freight that sorters neglect to clean up and gets sent off to the store.


Tbf it can't be worse the then dog food falling through the cracks of the pallet and the shambled breakable shit they put on top held together by rubber bands.
Also for future reference how about not putting the pallet of Capri sun on top of another pallet if you can't use shrink-wrap to keep it together.  Those rubber bands don't hold.


----------



## jenna (Sep 16, 2022)

Grunt579 said:


> I should have been more specific, I was referring to the condition of the freight inside the box, when asking what they look like full. In my mind I see a mess of damaged freight that sorters neglect to clean up and gets sent off to the store.


sounds about right.  kind of like how Repacks are, but bigger!


----------



## jenna (Sep 16, 2022)

MrT said:


> *Tbf it can't be worse* than dog food falling through the cracks of the pallet and the shambled breakable shit they put on top held together by rubber bands.
> Also for future reference how about not putting the pallet of Capri sun on top of another pallet if you can't use shrink-wrap to keep it together.  Those rubber bands don't hold.


oh boy, it can always get worse.  Don't fool yourself.


----------



## Luck (Sep 16, 2022)

Grunt579 said:


> I should have been more specific, I was referring to the condition of the fright inside the box, when asking what they look like full. In my mind I see a mess of damaged freight that sorters neglect to clean up and gets sent off to the store.


When I peeked inside it did look like a mess of boxes tossed inside. Now that could have been from a store TM digging through it when it arrived to the store, but, yeah. It was a bit more messy than I would have hoped to see.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 19, 2022)

Luck said:


> When I peeked inside it did look like a mess of boxes tossed inside. Now that could have been from a store TM digging through it when it arrived to the store, but, yeah. It was a bit more messy than I would have hoped to see.


I'm excited to use them. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Grunt (Sep 19, 2022)

MrT said:


> Tbf it can't be worse the then dog food falling through the cracks of the pallet and the shambled breakable shit they put on top held together by rubber bands.
> Also for future reference how about not putting the pallet of Capri sun on top of another pallet if you can't use shrink-wrap to keep it together.  Those rubber bands don't hold.


For some reason people don't like to toss down a slip sheet on that dog food pallet but it could save a lot of future headaches if they did, I feel your pain there.


----------



## Avocadioo (Sep 23, 2022)

3724 Fort Worth RDC


----------



## jenna (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## FrankM0421 (Nov 11, 2022)

jenna said:


>





The PiPo labels I've seen on those or something that looks exactly like those say something like organic food storage bin.


----------



## MrT (Nov 12, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> The PiPo labels I've seen on those or something that looks exactly like those say something like organic food storage bin.


It's the new pods that the put the non conveyable stuff in as opposed to a bunch of shitty pallets.  Can't decide if I like them yet.  I wish they were sorted a little bit better.  They should not be double stacked on top of pipo pallets though have had some already break because they fell off during transit, there fine stacked together since they kinda look themselves into place.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 12, 2022)

jenna said:


>



Non con containers or "Pods". Instead of sorting to a pallet in outbound, the sorters now build mini walls inside the container until it is neatly and efficiently full.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Nov 12, 2022)

MrT said:


> It's the new pods that the put the non conveyable stuff in as opposed to a bunch of shitty pallets.  Can't decide if I like them yet.  I wish they were sorted a little bit better.  They should not be double stacked on top of pipo pallets though have had some already break because they fell off during transit, there fine stacked together since they kinda look themselves into place.




Were pulling them and sending them to stores as a PiPo item and they aren't being filled with anything.  The grey wall piece is collapsed and fits inside the black top and bottom and they're being sent to stores like that.  As far as I know no PiPo pallets should be double stacked in trucks.  Use them as a stable bottom and wall support and build on them.  

Food service organics bin dpci 004-98-0001


----------



## MrT (Nov 12, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> Were pulling them and sending them to stores as a PiPo item and they aren't being filled with anything.  The grey wall piece is collapsed and fits inside the black top and bottom and they're being sent to stores like that.  As far as I know no PiPo pallets should be double stacked in trucks.  Use them as a stable bottom and wall support and build on them.
> 
> Food service organics bin


Your not confusing it with the compost bins are you?  These poses are similar but much larger.  There filled with noncon for us.  We have pipo double stacks all the time and the stacked on of these pods on a water pallet the other day and it broke both the water pallet and the pod.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Nov 13, 2022)

MrT said:


> Your not confusing it with the compost bins are you?  These poses are similar but much larger.  There filled with noncon for us.  We have pipo double stacks all the time and the stacked on of these pods on a water pallet the other day and it broke both the water pallet and the pod.



Could be.


----------



## Luck (Nov 13, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> Were pulling them and sending them to stores as a PiPo item and they aren't being filled with anything.  The grey wall piece is collapsed and fits inside the black top and bottom and they're being sent to stores like that.  As far as I know no PiPo pallets should be double stacked in trucks.  Use them as a stable bottom and wall support and build on them.
> 
> Food service organics bin dpci 004-98-0001


No boxes should be built on top of PIPO. Sounds like your DC hasnt changed to the "new" (been standard for a few years now) PIPO consolidation process. In theory PIPO should only he loaded at the very end of the trailer, neatly double stacked sp that the store can quickly unload it and get it out of the way.


----------



## MrT (Nov 13, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> Could be.


Yeah there very similar looking but way bigger.


----------



## MrT (Nov 13, 2022)

Luck said:


> No boxes should be built on top of PIPO. Sounds like your DC hasnt changed to the "new" (been standard for a few years now) PIPO consolidation process. In theory PIPO should only he loaded at the very end of the trailer, neatly double stacked sp that the store can quickly unload it and get it out of the way.


I wish my DC did this lol


----------

